# Cz 75b



## John Brown

My pimp/BBQ gun.



















CZ 75B Bright Stainless.


----------



## propellerhead

Dang! That's just sex on metal!


----------



## redpenguin01

Very clean lookin combo. And nice shots to boot... what sort of camera are you using if you don't mind me asking? 
Thanks for sharing. :smt023


----------



## John Brown

Its a little Lumix 10 megapixel point and shoot. Nothing fancy. But for a small pocket sized camera, it does pretty well.


----------



## recoilguy

That is a beautiful weapon.....I freakin love it!

RCG


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Niiice!! Is this a new purchase, or have you had it for awhile? I saw one that looked a lot like that in the used section of Bud's last week and somebody snatched it up pretty quickly.


----------



## John Brown

A little while. Purchased locally. There's a decent following for CZ pistols in the Northwest. But most people get compacts. I had a compact a while back, and didn't like it anywhere near as much as the full sized.

They gave this one some TLC at the factory. The trigger is really good, and as you can see, the polishing is really well done.

Shoots like a laser. CZ makes a damn fine pstol these days.


----------



## Teuthis

Are you going to be afraid to take it out and shoot it? What about that first scratch?


----------



## recoilguy

If he got it looking that good he can fix a scratch I would imagine. Guns need to be shot and scratches happen.

RCG


----------



## dee

*nice cz very nice i have a cz addiction since 1997 uncurable......*

I found my first cz at a gunshow in 1997 a two tone 75b i put hogue finger grooves on it feels great and after many years of enjoying it never even a hiccup. But its cousin a matte s/s 75b sure is nice too..thanks for the photos great photography..i sure am happy to find this forum on all our country's wonderful variety of firearms..David


----------



## Teuthis

I never cared for bright finishes. They mark up to easily and are too visible. I do like the black CZ coating. My 75B has that and it seems impervious to the elements.


----------



## sig225

Wow .. that's a beautiful CZ, and looks like quality work. I had two CZ's, the 75b stainless and a 75D PO1. Both were great pistols with excellent accuracy. I stll beleive CZ does not receive enough credit, because they make an oustanding line of pistols ........ :smt023


----------



## recoilguy

Everyytime this thread shows up on the whats new list, I have to look at it. I can't see that gun too many times. It is so nice looking and the handles add a touch of class to it!!

RCG


----------



## cougartex

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3

Wow

Beautiful gun.

Congratulations 

I love it's lines

& not rail - Yea.

:smt1099


----------

